# Difference in base ISO Still/Video



## sanj (Apr 29, 2021)

Learned friends. Why does the very same camera have base (best) ISO for Stills at 100 and for video 800? I do not get it, I would appreciate any wisdom on this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 30, 2021)

Acting like a duel gain sensor?


----------



## sanj (Apr 30, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> Acting like a duel gain sensor?


I do not understand sir


----------

